# Getting your polish to last!



## Tyari (Aug 6, 2012)

I'm sure everyone has had problems with nail polish chipping after a day or two into a fresh manicure. I've tried base coats, top coats and all kinds of tricks and nothing seemed to work. I was watching Youtube a while ago and a guru suggested buffing the nails before polishing them. I couldn't figure out why or how this would work but I tried it anyway and TA DA!!!! My nail polish stopped chipping!! I'd just do my base coat, 2 coats of polish and then a top coat and I was able to get my manicures to last at least a week (that's usually the amount of time I wear a manicure before I take it off). Doesn't hurt to give it a shot!


----------



## calexxia (Aug 6, 2012)

I reckon it's like sanding a piece of wood before painting it....imperfections get magnified by each layer of lacquer and the adhesion isn't as good.


----------



## amoxirat (Aug 6, 2012)

I've been buffing my nails before putting polish on, and it really does help a lot!


----------



## Dalylah (Aug 6, 2012)

This definitely helps mine adhere.


----------



## DreamWarrior (Aug 6, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *calexxia* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I reckon it's like sanding a piece of wood before painting it....imperfections get magnified by each layer of lacquer and the adhesion isn't as good.


 Wait, I thought you sand wood to smooth it out so that you dont get imperfections in the paint??

So, in theory, the same sould be said about the nail... you smooth it out stripping away imperfections, and oils and whatnot for a better application... right?


----------



## calexxia (Aug 6, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *DreamWarrior* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Wait, I thought you sand wood to smooth it out so that you dont get imperfections in the paint??
> ...


 Right. That's exactly what I was trying to say (since buffing tends to smooth out ridges and whatnot)


----------



## DreamWarrior (Aug 6, 2012)

Ok thanks... I think it was the way I was reading it!


----------



## Tyari (Aug 9, 2012)

Precisely!! Oh, and I think we're the only 2 on the site that say "reckon"



> Originally Posted by *calexxia* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I reckon it's like sanding a piece of wood before painting it....imperfections get magnified by each layer of lacquer and the adhesion isn't as good.


----------



## Tyari (Aug 9, 2012)

I'm glad it works for you ladies, too!


----------



## calexxia (Aug 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Beautiijunkii* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Precisely!! Oh, and I think we're the only 2 on the site that say "reckon"


 Take the gal outta the South, but not the South outta her mouth....


----------



## Squidling (Aug 14, 2012)

My nails are very thin and flexible, which causes my polish to chip in a day or two. I do use Seche base coat and keep them short to try to prolong my manicures. Any advice or products I can use to keep my mani looking decent for an extra day or two?


----------



## leah970 (Aug 14, 2012)

yep buffing is the key.


----------



## Tyari (Aug 15, 2012)

I don't know what my excuse would be because I'm from California! Not even my family is from the south! I don't know where I get it from.








> Originally Posted by *calexxia* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Take the gal outta the South, but not the South outta her mouth....


 It sounds like you're doing everything right; you're keeping them filed, short, you use a top coat. Are you buffing? Maybe a supplement like Biotin, which helps hair and nails. A multi-vitamin couldn't hurt either.



> Originally Posted by *Squidling* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My nails are very thin and flexible, which causes my polish to chip in a day or two. I do use Seche base coat and keep them short to try to prolong my manicures. Any advice or products I can use to keep my mani looking decent for an extra day or two?


----------



## calexxia (Aug 15, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Beautiijunkii* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I don't know what my excuse would be because I'm from California! Not even my family is from the south! I don't know where I get it from.


 My old man (born in Burbank and lived in So Cal all his life) talks more "Southern" than most of the folks I know from back home! LOL

And in addition to my buffing talk, here's where I make my standard, "OMG, get a glass or crystal file" speech--if your nails split, these are WAY better for you than emery boards or metal files. Metal files are only good for gettin' out of prison.


----------



## Allium (Aug 24, 2012)

I just purchased a product from :Nail Aid: called Harder Nails 1 Step, 3 Minute Artificial nails. It's in a hot pink and black box. It claims it will make my nails as hard as the gels people rave about. I've been having to re-do my nails about every two days because of all the chipping from work. So, I thought this might give my nails a little more oomph! I will also try the buffing like you suggested. I have a basket full of nail stuff and I'm hoping this one will do the trick.


----------



## Sheila5561 (Sep 10, 2012)

Buffing you nails before polishing removes all the natural oils we produce that's why the nail polish adheres to it better. Also another tip using a brush, brush on rubbing alcohol to further dehydrate your nails right before applying nail polish.


----------



## effigie (Sep 11, 2012)

I've found that wrapping the tips also helps.  Basically, you just paint the free edge by holding the brush perpendicular to the edge and swiping along to seal it up.  I do it with the top coat, as well.  Though, the technique might not be as helpful if you prefer short nails that end before your fingertip.


----------



## sweetiegirlll (Sep 12, 2012)

Thanks for the great tip, my polish never lasts and I'm up for trying anything.  It makes sense and I should have thought of it because of the directions on my Sally Hansen Salon Effects nail strips but never thought of it for a regular polish manicure, oops.  You buff, wipe with polish remover to remove oils and the gritty bits from the buffing and then apply.  They are just made out of nail polish that is mostly dry and I find that I can get them to last up to two weeks, I get bored with them before the come off which is great.  The sealing the edge bit is a great tip too.  I have so many polishes but stick with the strips because my polish always chips the first or second day.  I do use the polish on my toes.  I'm going to try this!


----------



## bgoodrud (Sep 27, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Allium* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I just purchased a product from :Nail Aid: called Harder Nails 1 Step, 3 Minute Artificial nails. It's in a hot pink and black box. It claims it will make my nails as hard as the gels people rave about. I've been having to re-do my nails about every two days because of all the chipping from work. So, I thought this might give my nails a little more oomph! I will also try the buffing like you suggested. I have a basket full of nail stuff and I'm hoping this one will do the trick.


 I just bought this.  I usually can't keep polish on for more than 24 hours without chipping or peeling.  I'm going on day 4 I think and my polish is PERFECT.  I have pretty hard nails to start with but this does make them feel a little stronger as well.  SOLD on a $4 product.  Who'da thought?!


----------



## betterthankim (Sep 29, 2012)

buffing is the best! and i don't know if i just have good nails or something but my nails last longer when i DONT put on a top coat. crazy right?


----------

